# 2 inch lift 1 inch shock spacers?



## jaxamillion04 (Feb 24, 2009)

I have been looking at several lift and some that I have seen are 2 inch lifts but the shock spacers are 1 inch wide. It seems that a 2 inch lift should have 2 inch spacers. Maybe I am wrong. Has anyone put on a two inch lift and if so how wide was the spacers. I want to get as much as I can out if it I am putting on som 29.5's


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?dcw13i


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

You probably wouldn't want a 2" thick spacer in your shock, it would kill the ride quality. Most all spacer kits I've seen contain 1" spacers, and all it does is reduce spring sag to keep the bike sitting higher. The shocks only extend so far, spacers to keep them fully extended.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------

